# 붕어빵이네!



## slowlikemolasses

How is 붕어빵이네 used? Is the exchange below a correct use of the phrase?

Dave: 안녕 롭!
Stan: 롭 누구야 ? 
Dave: 오! 붕어빵이네!


----------



## Kross

붕어빵이네 is mainly used when kids resemble one of their parents, especially in appearance. 

This is my example for it. Looking at her grandson, grandmother can say, "You look like your father(붕어빵이네)"


----------



## vientito

I wonder how the name of a popular streetfood gives such meaning of resemblance??

Is it perhaps because of the way it is made by a mold?


----------



## slowlikemolasses

Could the phrase be used about twins?


----------



## Kross

slowlikemolasses said:


> Could the phrase be used about twins?



Yes, Some people use it when describing twins.


----------



## Kross

vientito said:


> I wonder how the name of a popular streetfood gives such meaning of resemblance??
> 
> Is it perhaps because of the way it is made by a mold?


 Yes, you are right. When you look at photos of 붕어빵, They resemble each other.

We actually have more streetfood made by a mold: 풀빵, 잉어빵. There can be more than these three including 붕어빵. And They have various variants in size, shape, etc depending on regions.

However, we almost always use 붕어빵 among streefood made by a mold when describing resemblance.


----------

